# Need LOTS of Subs, Shovelers, Equipment O/Ops Chicago NW Suburbs



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

The other thread was getting pretty long.

We have HUNDREDS of BIG accounts, LOTS of long hours and MONEY to be made. 

Pay is Timely, and very good!

We need as many subs as we can get, you only need to plow, NO SHOVELING or salting!

We also need LOTS of shovelers, they make pretty good money also, we need Lots and Lots of them!

If you own and loaders or skids, we need them with you or your employees operating them! Top Pay!

We have 24 loaders and LOTS of Class B Salt trucks!

You want to work this winter??? CALL (847) 622-0797 and ask for MIKE (Not me), he will set you up, make sure you tell him you were reffered from here (No I dont make commission, I WISH!)

I have been here for 2 years so far and about to start my 3rd, this is a great company to work for and there is LOTS of money to be earned!!!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Bumping this up to the top. Call today to get your spot plowing with us. We have a meeting for all drivers tomorrow (Sunday) at 9:30 am.

Do not just show up to the metting if you have not called yet, its for drivers only, not prosective drivers.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

What's the name of the company /////////////


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Call the # and talk to Mike!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

See you guys out there tomorrow!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

YUP! See you there Eric!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

How long does this meeting usually last?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

less than an hour. most of the time is eating donughts, lol


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Better get to sleep, I want to be well rested


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

How did the meeting go.
I couldn't make it....Had to catch up with my commercial mowing accounts.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

The meeting went well. Are you plowing with us? Call Mike to get the gist of what was said. there are some important things covered.

Also, here is the company website ------> http://www.valleyenterprisesinc.com/


----------

